# Kaufempfehlung für Multifunktionsdrucker



## kapitaenblaubaer (13. Januar 2011)

*Kaufempfehlung für Multifunktionsdrucker*

Hallo Community!

Ich suche eine für meine Eltern einen neuen Multifunktionsdrucker! Nur leider habe ich keine Ahnung davon! Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Hier einige Eckdaten zum neuen Drucker:

Preis max. 80€
Funktionen: Drucken Scannen, Kopieren
einzelne Tintenpatronen
Fotodruck muss nicht sein
USB-Anschluss reicht
Druckaufkommen im Monat: ca. 20 Seiten
Tintenpatronen sollten nicht den Preis eines neuen Druckers übersteigen

Bin gespannt auf eure Vorschläge.

Danke im Voraus.

MFG
kapitaenblaubaer


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für Multifunktionsdrucker*

Ich würd die 80€ knapp übersteigen und den hier nehmen: Canon PIXMA MG5150 Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  mit Versand knapp 90€. Das zahlt sich aus, da der getrennte Farbpatronen hat - bei preiswerteren hast Du EINE Patrone füpr rot/gelb/blau. Wenn eine Farbe leer ist => 3er-patrone neu... 

Wobei... wenn die Farbpatronen wiederum nicht so teuer sind... es ist schwer zu berechnen.

zB der hier ist auch gut: HP Officejet 4500 Multifunktionsgerät mit Fax: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## user001 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für Multifunktionsdrucker*

Ich würde mich vor allem am Preis der Tintenpatronen orientieren und nicht in erster Linie auf die Anschaffungskosten des Druckers achten.

Suche dir am besten die Tintenpatronen raus die am billigsten sind und trotzdem viel Tinte enthalten. Danach schaust du in welchen Drucker diese Tintenpatronen passen und was das Teil kosten soll.

Dass drei Packungen neuer Tintenpatronen (mit jeweils allen Farben) mehr kosten als der Drucker ist bei fast allen Geräten normal, insbesondere bei den Druckern unter 100 Euro.


----------



## M4tthi4s (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für Multifunktionsdrucker*

Man muss ja auch keine Original-Patronen kaufen.
Ich nutze nun schon seit über 4 Jahren einen Canon Multifunktionsdrucker mit kompatiblen Patronen...
diese kosten knapp 2€/Stück und qualitative Unterschiede konnte ich keine feststellen.

Grundsätzlich kann ich Canon nur empfehlen, schau dir mal die MP-Reihe an.


----------



## user001 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für Multifunktionsdrucker*

Ich hatte bis jetzt mit allen Patronen, welche nicht vom Originalhersteller des Druckers waren, früher oder später Probleme. Auch das Wiederbefüllen hat nicht die Erwartungen erfüllt.
Mal hat der Drucker die Patronen nicht erkannt oder sie nach einer Woche als leer angezeigt. Am häufigsten gab es aber Probleme mit verstopften Druckerdüsen oder fehlerhaften Drucken (Steifen etc.).

Daher habe ich mich entschieden wohl oder übel die teuren Originalpatronen zu kaufen, weil dann wenigstens der Drucker druckt.

Die Erfahrungen habe ich hauptsächlich mit dem Hersteller epson gemacht.


----------



## flips (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für Multifunktionsdrucker*

Der Canon MP550 ist definitiv auch empfehlenswert. Geringer Anschaffungspreis (€80), geringe Folgekosten. Saubere und schnelle Drucke, sowohl SW als auch Farbe. USB Anschluß gibts auch. Scannen und Kopieren ist im Funktionsumfang dabei.

In der Chip Bestenliste: Multifunktionsdrucker kaufen - die besten Mufus bis 200 Euro - CHIP Online

Und auch bei anderen Tests (und Erfahrungsberichten) ausnehmend positiv bewertet: Canon PIXMA MP550 Test, Bericht, Preisvergleich


----------



## Necthor (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für Multifunktionsdrucker*

wie währe es mit hier?: Kodak ESP5250 Tintenstrahl-Multifunktionsdrucker: All in One Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## robbe (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für Multifunktionsdrucker*

Ich hab mir heute den Canon MP550 gekauft, nachdem ich mir einige Druckertests angeschaut hab. Für 80€ gibt es ihn allerdings leider mittlerweile nicht mehr, geht erst bei knapp unter 100€ los.


----------

